# Houston Bike Museum Re-Opened, holding monthly swap 2nd Saturday



## irideiam (Jul 13, 2021)

If you're in the area please support this, we have needed something like this for a long time....see you there!

Details

Houston Bicycle Museum (HBM) is re-starting our monthly Bike Stuff Swap Meet on the SECOND SATURDAY of every month – ALWAYS THE SAME DAY - SAME TIME - SAME PLACE.  We have also created a FB group for it for you to post 'wants' or things you'll be bringing to the Swap Meet.  A lot of our vendors have so much stuff scattered through so many boxes, they can't bring it all, so if you post here what you're looking for you can put them on notice to bring particular things.

Houston Bicycle Museum Bike Stuff Swap Meet group:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/769796350370972/

While you're liking/following things, go look at the HBM page in FB:
https://www.facebook.com/HoustonBicycleMuseum/


----------



## tacochris (Jul 13, 2021)

irideiam said:


> If you're in the area please support this, we have needed something like this for a long time....see you there!
> 
> Details
> 
> ...



Finally something bicycle related in Houston!


----------



## pedal4416 (Jul 13, 2021)

I'll start going in September! See you guys there!


----------



## irideiam (Jul 13, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Finally something bicycle related in Houston!



Yes, and geared toward vintage, the old FrankenBikes are basically only the BMX cruiser crowd now


----------



## tacochris (Jul 13, 2021)

irideiam said:


> Yes, and geared toward vintage, the old FrankenBikes are basically only the BMX cruiser crowd now



Yeah I never did frankenbikes mainly because I knew all the guys that were going and knew it would be all roadbikes and bmx and I am interested in neither. The community of vintage and antique bicycle owners in Houston is high, but the community of RIDERS is very small sadly.  I will make a plan to be at the next one and bring some antique stuff.


----------



## irideiam (Jul 13, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Yeah I never did frankenbikes mainly because I knew all the guys that were going and knew it would be all roadbikes and bmx and I am interested in neither. The community of vintage and antique bicycle owners in Houston is high, but the community of RIDERS is very small sadly.  I will make a plan to be at the next one and bring some antique stuff.



As my username indicates, I ride and bring back classics, although I do like the light weight upright city bikes & roadies because they came in taller versions I can ride. My riders are 1950s-1970s so I call them "classics" not true vintage like what you seem to like. I tried riding with the Rusty Rider group for a while ,but it turned in to a custom lowrider/stretched super wide tire type bike show, with very few vintage. Maybe if enough of us start going to the swap we can start our own ride group for vintage & classics....


----------



## tacochris (Jul 13, 2021)

irideiam said:


> As my username indicates, I ride and bring back classics, although I do like the light weight upright city bikes & roadies because they came in taller versions I can ride. My riders are 1950s-1970s so I call them "classics" not true vintage like what you seem to like. I tried riding with the Rusty Rider group for a while ,but it turned in to a custom lowrider/stretched super wide tire type bike show, with very few vintage. Maybe if enough of us start going to the swap we can start our own ride group for vintage & classics....



Hey small world, I was a member of the RustyRiders group for a good few years and ended up leaving for the same reason as it seemed I was the only one bringing anything even remotely "rusty" or old as well as the general vibe of the ride changed to something I wasn't comfortable with.  
I have been wanting to start another group that is focused mainly on vintage/antique bicycles but there has been so little interest in that prospect that I just figured it would be me every time.


----------



## Gezika (Jul 15, 2021)

I’m in central TX but would def like to come to this. I just joined the FB group! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## irideiam (Jul 16, 2021)

Gezika said:


> I’m in central TX but would def like to come to this. I just joined the FB group! Thanks for sharing.



Good deal!


----------



## Jollyride (Jul 17, 2021)

I will be there!!!


----------



## Jollyride (Jul 17, 2021)

Wow!

I saw Joy Boone on the Facebook link!!!


----------



## irideiam (Jul 27, 2021)

Just a bump reminder....


----------



## Jollyride (Jul 27, 2021)

Cool see you thetre!


----------



## stezell (Jul 27, 2021)

Jollyride said:


> Cool see you thetre!



Finally Steve!


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jul 27, 2021)

I have seen their notices on my local Craigslist but I have been busy with work road trips and vacation. I should be there in August.


----------



## irideiam (Jul 29, 2021)

Ya'll want to pull a ride together after the swap, maybe we can make it a regular cruise after the swap each month. My only request is that we keep it old bikes only. 😎


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jul 31, 2021)

How old? pre-2000?


----------



## irideiam (Jul 31, 2021)

We were thinking 1975 and earlier


----------



## wheelbender6 (Aug 1, 2021)

Whew! I’m still in.


----------



## irideiam (Aug 13, 2021)

See ya'll tomorrow, hoping for a good turnout


----------



## tacochris (Aug 13, 2021)

I will be out there with a few odds and ends....Hoping for a decent turn out.


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 13, 2021)

I just got home from vacation, not sure I want to load the van up again. I might wait till next month.


----------



## irideiam (Aug 13, 2021)

pedal4416 said:


> I just got home from vacation, not sure I want to load the van up again. I might wait till next month.



Catch you next month


----------



## BradL (Aug 13, 2021)

FYI - I started a FB group last year called Texas VeloVintage and we've been having vintage rides out of BikeWaller in Waller, Tx since October 2020. To get more interest, I've expanded Eroica's criteria to simply be 20th century road bikes. Most riders that are coming to these rides are on 1950s-80s steel road bikes. We have a few routes of roughly 30 miles that we'll ride, then sit around and have interesting conversations while enjoying the a/c at BikeWaller.  Please join the group and come ride!


----------



## irideiam (Aug 26, 2021)

WHAT: HBM 2nd Saturday Bike Swap Meet
WHERE: 5512 Crawford St., 77004
WHEN: EVERY 2ND SAT), 10am-4pm
September 11
October 9
November 13
December 11


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 3, 2021)

Ill be there with a van full on Sept 11 and hopefully every 2nd Sat after that too. I did a little advertising so hopefully it will be a bigger turnout.


----------



## irideiam (Sep 3, 2021)

pedal4416 said:


> Ill be there with a van full on Sept 11 and hopefully every 2nd Sat after that too. I did a little advertising so hopefully it will be a bigger turnout.



Coolness thanks....it's ground floor so everything does help


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 9, 2021)

See you all Saturday!!


----------



## irideiam (Sep 9, 2021)

pedal4416 said:


> See you all Saturday!!



☹️ I am not going to make it to this one


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 9, 2021)

irideiam said:


> ☹️ I am not going to make it to this one



I really hope we see you at the next one!!!


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 10, 2021)

Loading the van now. See you tomorrow.


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 11, 2021)

My daughter is not feeling well so we are playing it safe and staying home today!! I hope to see everyone next month in better health!!


----------



## Big Moe (Sep 11, 2021)

It's kinda sad to me. I go to the Frankenbike swap in Austin and I'm the only one who brings the actual vintage, prewar, and antique stuff. The market has changed to road,mountain,and sometimes newer bmx stuff.


----------



## Big Moe (Sep 11, 2021)

Is anyone going to this. I went a few years ago, it was pretty cool.


----------



## irideiam (Sep 25, 2021)

Planning to be there, I'm gonna be posting up some pictures over the next couple days on the Swap FB page:

Houston Bicycle Museum Swap Meet


----------

